# Benamadena



## bits (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi

We are currently living in Lanzarote and have been for 7yr, now thinking of moving to Benalmadena for several reason eg: bored with it here, getting quieter and quieter work wise, have grandchildren that would like to see more of and its easier and quicker to get to Benalmadena than Lanzarote from the UK can anyone give us any tips we are just looking for long term, rental accommodation, employment would be entertainment and bar work or shop work, other possibilities are renting a bar, Spanish is not great but can normally get by bearing in mind that they speak Catalan here any advice would be greatly accepted 

cheers


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bits said:


> Hi
> 
> We are currently living in Lanzarote and have been for 7yr, now thinking of moving to Benalmadena for several reason eg: bored with it here, getting quieter and quieter work wise, have grandchildren that would like to see more of and its easier and quicker to get to Benalmadena than Lanzarote from the UK can anyone give us any tips we are just looking for long term, rental accommodation, employment would be entertainment and bar work or shop work, other possibilities are renting a bar, Spanish is not great but can normally get by bearing in mind that they speak Catalan here any advice would be greatly accepted
> 
> cheers


I think there was a job advertised for Benalmadina in the Wanted section today or yesterday


----------

